# Traumatic Brain Injury



## Dave1966 (3 Dec 2016)

:christmas happy:

Just got the results from my neuropsychologist and have been diagnosed with a Tramautic Brain Injury .

The incident/accident is well documented on my service pers/medical records. I have been granted a disability award of PTSD surrounding the same situation. 

Veterans Affairs ordered the neuropsych testing my case manager has the results but tells me I have to start a complete new claim process seems kinda silly and redundant as they have all the information already but I know from experience the is the insane way VAC works . 

I called my RCL provincial services rep to start the claim process I should have the claim package and my copy of the doctors report next week.

Would appreciate some feedback if anyone has dealt with filing for a TBI and if there is anything I should know before I complete my application. Thanks  Merry Christmas


----------



## Hockey22 (5 Dec 2016)

I've applied for Post Concussion Syndrome, Mild Neurocognitive disorder, and MDD. All of which have stemmed from concussions and TBI's. I submitted in early April and still haven't gotten any heads up yet. 

I'm still serving for the time being, just waiting for my 3b release message now from my most recent concussion. 

I get my neuropsych results this Wednesday to figure out if I'll be able to do the rehabilitation plans or if they are going to send me for specialized brain rehab.

Head injuries are no joke, hope you get what you deserve from VAC and recover properly.


----------



## CampCricket (7 Jan 2017)

I had multiple blast injuries resulting in TBI and PTSD along with hearing loss and tinnitus

Provided that it's well documented by medical people and/or you have cf98s,plus a diagnosed condition (not a list of symptoms), then you should be good. I waited 7 months once my condition was deemed stable / chronic. I got 55% on the PTSD, 10% on the TBI, 12% for hearing loss, and 8% on tinnitus. 

I had 10% for my back before that. I also have a visual issue that came up as a result of the TBI that I'm still waiting on...

As to how I was assessed - the bigger impact to quality of life and the need for ongoing treatment plays a factor on the amount. 

For example, for mental conditions - if you require medication for which you are expected to need to function... mostly likely for years to come and be under the care of mental professionals - you will likely get a higher award. If your life can go on with little change or need for medical equipment or services... your award will be lower. 

From my conversations with other vets in my situation - it appears that ptsd falls between 30 and 70% for most successful applicants. Normal process appears to be if it looks like you are going to require ongoing care and or your condition is not yet considered chronic or stabalized - they will award you 10% to start... and then once they have a better idea of your condition - vac will adjust the percentage and give you the difference. That's how my process went and I was in that position one year ago.


----------



## Navyynick (26 Dec 2018)

Just wondering if anyone went through VAC with a claim for TBI. If so, did you have a favorable outcome and how long did it take to receive the outcome.

Thanks


----------



## brihard (26 Dec 2018)

Navyynick said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone went through VAC with a claim for TBI. If so, did you have a favorable outcome and how long did it take to receive the outcome.
> 
> Thanks



If you use Facebook, there's an absolutely fantastic group that's a wealth of information on med releases and VAC claims for all types of different stuff. The 'Veterans 3B Support Group Canada'. A very no-BS page with solid discussion and a lot of knowledgeable people.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/432709853584762/


----------



## meni0n (26 Dec 2018)

I went through claim process for PCS. While the outcome was positive, the award was mostly based on the neuropsych report I had done, which was ordered by the forces neuro specialist. 

I just recently found out that I have to file new claims for any symptoms that resulted due to the injury so that means new claim for Vertigo, anxiety, headache etc,

So now I start over with the other claims.. hope it won't take 1 year..


----------

